
IBM has just open-sourced 44,000 lines of blockchain code on GitHub - yarapavan
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/16/ibm-has-just-open-sourced-44000-lines-of-blockchain-code-on-github/
======
yarapavan
Github page -
[https://github.com/openblockchain](https://github.com/openblockchain)

